# Pipe/conduit cutters?



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I want to buy a small one.

I was thinking of picking up a Ridgid 150. I usually just borrow a plumbers but sometimes they say no and tell me that cutting EMT with it will ruin the blade.

Is this true? Any particular blades I should buy, made for cutting EMT?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

There have been threads here before about conduit cutters.. nothing good to report and all the electricians gave them back to the plumbers..


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

B4T said:


> There have been threads here before about conduit cutters.. nothing good to report and all the electricians gave them back to the plumbers..


Well I know you don't need one as you run Romex all day.

Looking for insight from real electricians, ones who work with EMT.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Using pipe cutters crushes emt in and makes a sharp edge, bad for wires. I don't care to use it on rigid either it just makes it harder to ream. Buy a portaband instead


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

This is what I use to cut EMT. Of course I add a battery and a blade.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

jza said:


> I want to buy a small one.
> 
> I was thinking of picking up a Ridgid 150. I usually just borrow a plumbers but sometimes they say no and tell me that cutting EMT with it will ruin the blade.
> 
> Is this true? Any particular blades I should buy, made for cutting EMT?


Try a hacksaw blade
I can cut through a piece of 1/2" or 3/4" EMT with a hacksaw faster than any plumber can get one of those cutters around a piece of pipe.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

jza said:


> Well I know you don't need one as you run Romex all day.
> 
> Looking for insight from real electricians, ones who work with EMT.


So I am a "fake electrician" because I run romex all day.. :no:

I hope they tighten up the northern border and keep the nuts out..


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Then I clean the edge with this.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Sawzall? Ugh are you cutting pipe or making spears?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

And I always work off of this.










Don't pay attention to the Trolls


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Hippie said:


> Sawzall? Ugh are you cutting pipe or making spears?


Everybody either uses a sawzall or portable band saw.. even them Virginians...


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I mean for pipes with wires in it...


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

jza said:


> I mean for pipes with wires in it...


Pull the wires out or you will damaged them.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I've used them before. You don't damage anything. If you can't figure out how to use a pipe cutter and ream a pipe afterwards that's your cross to carry.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Portabands are great, sawzalling pipe isn't something I like to do but I have seen plenty of Virginians do it lol


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

It's the wire you don't know you damaged that will fail. And if your cutting EMT with wires in what are you doing? You have to disconnect the wires anyway, why not pull them back out of danger?

And you can get a fine blade for your "sawzall".


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

They make blades for steel and stainless steel. I use them for conduit (even PVC conduit) with wire inside all the time, you just have to take a round file and clean up the edge that's left.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

backstay said:


> It's the wire you don't know you damaged that will fail. And if your cutting EMT with wires in what are you doing? You have to disconnect the wires anyway, why not pull them back out of danger?
> 
> And you can get a fine blade for your "sawzall".


Do you ever shut up? You haven't a clue what you're talking about.

Not to be rude but nobody cares about your personal vendetta against pipe cutters. It's time to move on and be wrong in another thread.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Anybody who doesn't know how to use the pipe cutter properly will tell you that it leaves a sharp edge.

I did it again recently and when cut *properly* there should be no danger to conductors.

EDIT: And to answer your question, I do not believe there are any "special" blades for EMT. If it can cut rigid, it can cut EMT.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Anybody who doesn't know how to use the pipe cutter properly will tell you that it leaves a sharp edge.
> 
> I did it again recently and when cut *properly* there should be no danger to conductors.
> 
> EDIT: And to answer your question, I do not believe there are any "special" blades for EMT. If it can cut rigid, it can cut EMT.


The ones I'm looking at are made for cutting copper. I'll see if they have any steel blades.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

jza said:


> Do you ever shut up? You haven't a clue what you're talking about.
> 
> Not to be rude but nobody cares about your personal vendetta against pipe cutters. It's time to move on and be wrong in another thread.


 
I'm not the one who has to ask how to cut pipe.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

jza said:


> The ones I'm looking at are made for cutting copper. I'll see if they have any steel blades.


http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/35S-Tubing-Cutter/EN/index.htm

There is a stainless steel cutter.

I've only kept the mini tubing cutter for tight spots or filled pipe and the blade has done just fine, but that's no under frequent use.


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

I have a pipe cutter, made by klein, for emt conduit


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I only use a pipe cutter w/ rmc so i end up with a square cut for the threader , sawzall and/or porta band saw for EMT work


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

jza said:


> I want to buy a small one.
> 
> I was thinking of picking up a Ridgid 150. I usually just borrow a plumbers but sometimes they say no and tell me that cutting EMT with it will ruin the blade.
> 
> Is this true? Any particular blades I should buy, made for cutting EMT?


The fact that you have to ask this proves you're not a real electrician. Real electricians hold the pipe in midair and cut it with a sawzall. No vise, no ladder, no girly pipe cutters.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

These Ridgid's are listed for EMT: 
http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/Enclosed-Feed-Cutters/EN/index.htm
http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/Enclosed-Feed-Cutter/EN/index.htm
http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/Screw-Feed-Cutters/EN/index.htm

So there must be a difference in the blades.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

The normal blade that comes with most of the cutters is only made for copper. I've never had luck finding the blade made for steel though they do make one.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

backstay said:


> This is what I use to cut EMT. Of course I add a battery and a blade.


Thats what my crew uses as well


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I've used the blades that come with plenty.

Maybe it's not as good, or wears out faster, but I only use it for those special cases, so I don't consider it an issue.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

just use a hacksaw. greenlee makes a tubing/emt cutter but its the worst tool ever made and i do not recommend it at all


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Peter D said:


> The fact that you have to ask this proves you're not a real electrician. Real electricians hold the pipe in midair and cut it with a sawzall. No vise, no ladder, no girly pipe cutters.


 
Guess I might be a dipstick too Pete. I've been in a few tight spots toting a girly cutter in my pouch where I couldn't swing a full stick and carry a sawzall putting in small sections at a time. GD lucky enough to have room to put in a few bends on the deck. Yeah, I own a couple of those girly gadgets. I still pizz standing up though


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

76nemo said:


> Guess I might be a dipstick too Pete. I've been in a few tight spots toting a girly cutter in my pouch where I couldn't swing a full stick and carry a sawzall putting in small sections at a time. GD lucky enough to have room to put in a few bends on the deck. Yeah, I own a couple of those girly gadgets. I still pizz standing up though


I think he was being facetious in response to this post...



jza said:


> Well I know you don't need one as you run Romex all day.
> 
> Looking for insight from real electricians, ones who work with EMT.









































Or maybe not.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

jefft110 said:


> I think he was being facetious in response to this post...
> 
> 
> Or maybe not.



Yeah, I was giving a typical jza answer. That said, I wasn't kidding about cutting it in midair. Of course he clarified after the fact that he's cutting pipe with wires in it already.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Whoops-a-daisy, go ahead Pete, I deserve it. SHUT UP Brad!!!!!!!!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jza said:


> I want to buy a small one.
> 
> I was thinking of picking up a Ridgid 150. I usually just borrow a plumbers but sometimes they say no and tell me that cutting EMT with it will ruin the blade.
> 
> Is this true? Any particular blades I should buy, made for cutting EMT?





gilbequick said:


> These Ridgid's are listed for EMT:
> http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/Enclosed-Feed-Cutters/EN/index.htm
> http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/Enclosed-Feed-Cutter/EN/index.htm
> http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/Screw-Feed-Cutters/EN/index.htm
> ...


 
On the rare occasion that you must use a pipe cutter on EMT those links that gilbequick provided is perfect.

Rigid makes the best cutters for this situation make sure you hit that pipe with a file after:thumbsup:

The other day i ran into an issue where i had to use a tubing cutter my choice was rip apart all kinds of crap to reroute a pipe or just cut it in the middle and get the lenth of wire i needed to compleat the job :thumbsup:


For sawzallls they make 18 tooth blades for cutting pipe.. 


jza .

All of us here are real Electricians regardless of what part of the field we are currently working in..


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

EMT?

HA!

Real men spend 3 times as much time threading rigid and lining up their couplings!


----------



## sparkymcwiresalot (Jan 29, 2011)

I've used them for panel change outs. Sure the pipe isn't reamed but I wasn't pulling wire thru the pipe. If you disconnect the wire in the panel, pull out the old panel, cut the pipe for the new larger panel they are very useful.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

I use an 18V cordless grinder with a cut-off wheel, it's like cheating.
Probably the fastest I've ever cut EMT..


----------



## kalexv12 (Apr 23, 2009)

Peter D said:


> The fact that you have to ask this proves you're not a real electrician. Real electricians hold the pipe in midair and cut it with a sawzall. No vise, no ladder, no girly pipe cutters.


That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Real electricians hold the pipe in midair and cut it with a sawzall. No vise, no ladder, no girly pipe cutters.


A real electrician.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

jza said:


> I want to buy a small one.
> 
> I was thinking of picking up a Ridgid 150. I usually just borrow a plumbers but sometimes they say no and tell me that cutting EMT with it will ruin the blade.
> 
> Is this true? Any particular blades I should buy, made for cutting EMT?


I have and use the 150, the guys i work with have pipe cutters too. 

The 150 is great because the handle doesnt move in and out as you turn it. The only thing is that because the blade is on the handle side you have to watch out you dont get you hand near it when turn the cutter.

Its faster then any other method, its more mobile. But only if you know how to use it right. 

*EDIT*
Oh and i used the blade that came with it and its fine. Comes with an extra blade In the handle and i havent used it yet. Had the cutter for over a year now


----------



## Bg fire systms 4life (Jun 18, 2011)

B4T said:


> Everybody either uses a sawzall or portable band saw.. even them Virginians...


Portable band saw you old timers. Price break, menards masterforce bandsaw one charger and two batts = $240. I have the milwaukee cordless $500. I hear stout is the best. $600


----------



## Bg fire systms 4life (Jun 18, 2011)

jza said:


> I've used them before. You don't damage anything. If you can't figure out how to use a pipe cutter and ream a pipe afterwards that's your cross to carry.


Pipe cutter for emt. Hack!


----------



## Bg fire systms 4life (Jun 18, 2011)

Hippie said:


> Portabands are great, sawzalling pipe isn't something I like to do but I have seen plenty of Virginians do it lol


Sawzaw too loud. Clumsy.


----------



## Bg fire systms 4life (Jun 18, 2011)

DMILL said:


> I have a pipe cutter, made by klein, for emt conduit


Yeah but it's too hard to cut 4" stub. It's based on bending stick to snap.


----------



## Bg fire systms 4life (Jun 18, 2011)

electricalperson said:


> just use a hacksaw. greenlee makes a tubing/emt cutter but its the worst tool ever made and i do not recommend it at all


True


----------



## Bg fire systms 4life (Jun 18, 2011)

sparkymcwiresalot said:


> I've used them for panel change outs. Sure the pipe isn't reamed but I wasn't pulling wire thru the pipe. If you disconnect the wire in the panel, pull out the old panel, cut the pipe for the new larger panel they are very useful.


Hack.


----------



## Bg fire systms 4life (Jun 18, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> A real electrician.


Impressed


----------



## OaklandElec (Jan 4, 2011)

Lemnos makes a really good pipe cutter for sparkies that has a built in reamer you can use with wire still in the conduit.


----------



## OaklandElec (Jan 4, 2011)

OaklandElec said:


> Lemnos makes a really good pipe cutter for sparkies that has a built in reamer you can use with wire still in the conduit.


Lennox. Stupid auto correct.


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

Bg fire systms 4life said:


> Sawzaw too loud. Clumsy.


What's a sawzaw?



OaklandElec said:


> Lemnos


The Greek island?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Whut ther f*ck.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

*Whats a hack saw?*

Well you use a pipe cutter on rigid or alu conduit and ream it .

You dont use it on EMT thin wall your hack saw is the way to go but today its called a battery power sawzall no one owns a hack saw today! If you cut EMT with a pipe cutter your wasting time and labor .
Dont let a electrical engineer see you doing that on a job it will be your last job .

I can cut it off and ream it before you open up your pipe cutter!!

Lets spend all day reaming out that sharp edge in thin wall so i can use my pipe cutter because ive use it myself on Emt and its time wasted to ream it the right way .

That edge inside is high and sharp it takes time to get it clean and smooth for wire .


If you think a battery sawzall is saving time on small pipe yes and no climbing up and down a ladder to cut one pipe and running for a battery to cut one 3/4 inch that takes seconds to cut on your ladder with a hack saw .
On top of that the batts low gotta get a new batt waste of time someone tripped the GFI someone took my battery lets walk around the job now to find it ! 

Just watch electrical workers on a big job all day they spend hours charging up batts the batts dont last on 2 inch and larger pipe long .

Its called a band saw for 2 inch and up in size .


And a hack saw for small pipe people are lazy today


----------



## Bg fire systms 4life (Jun 18, 2011)

piperunner said:


> Well you use a pipe cutter on rigid or alu conduit and ream it .
> 
> You dont use it on EMT thin wall your hack saw is the way to go but today its called a battery power sawzall no one owns a hack saw today! If you cut EMT with a pipe cutter your wasting time and labor .
> Dont let a electrical engineer see you doing that on a job it will be your last job .
> ...


Well I was a firm believer in hack saw only but after using a compact battery band saw I could not go back. Flush cuts against walls and ceilings. No having to undo straps down the line to make the gap needed for a hack saw. Not as labor intensive. I weighed it all out and for me on an all conduit job it's gotta be the bandsaw. I keep it on my ladder with a painters hook so there is bending down or coming down off the ladder for cuts and it's always there. Rock it before you knock it.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Bg fire systms 4life said:


> Impressed


Learn how to multi-quote you old idiot.



piperunner said:


> Well you use a pipe cutter on rigid or alu conduit and ream it .
> 
> You dont use it on EMT thin wall your hack saw is the way to go but today its called a battery power sawzall no one owns a hack saw today! If you cut EMT with a pipe cutter your wasting time and labor .
> Dont let a electrical engineer see you doing that on a job it will be your last job .
> ...


It appears the original post went way above your stupid head. I completely understand the waste of time associated to using a pipe cutter. However, I assure you that if the pipe already has wires in it, I'll have the cut made and reamed with my pipe cutter long before you do it with a hacksaw/sawzall and risk damaging the wires.

Please read the posts in full before commenting. Also, you need to structure and punctuate your sentences, it's nearly impossible to understand what you're saying.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

ehhhhhhh


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

piperunner said:


> the batts dont last on 2 inch and larger pipe long .
> 
> Its called a band saw for 2 inch and up in size .
> 
> ...


My hack saw is enjoying retirement.:thumbsup:



> If you think a battery sawzall is saving time on small pipe yes and no climbing up and down a ladder to cut one pipe and running for a battery to cut one 3/4 inch that takes seconds to cut on your ladder with a hack saw .
> On top of that the batts low gotta get a new batt waste of time someone tripped the GFI someone took my battery lets walk around the job now to find it !


All batterys should be fully charged at the start of the day there is no excuse for having dead batterys



> Just watch electrical workers on a big job all day they spend hours charging up batts


They should be working while batterys are charging.



> someone took my battery lets walk around the job now to find it !


No man should be walking around the job looking for his tools.

I agree above 2' pipe you should be using a band saw..


----------



## Bg fire systms 4life (Jun 18, 2011)

@jza: sorry I'm just a knuckle head who installs pipe all day and hates touchscreens, smart phones and destroys laptops due to free **** searches.


----------



## Bg fire systms 4life (Jun 18, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> My hack saw is enjoying retirement.:thumbsup:
> 
> All batterys should be fully charged at the start of the day there is no excuse for having dead batterys
> 
> ...


But the band saw cuts through 3/4" 1/2" like a new set of dikes through 14awg stranded.


----------



## Bg fire systms 4life (Jun 18, 2011)

The Motts said:


> What's a sawzaw?
> 
> The Greek island?


Come on you know saw zaw. Come on.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Bg fire systms 4life said:


> Come on you know saw zaw. Come on.


Japanese sawzall?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

jza said:


> ehhhhhhh


This is your best post so far on this site. Now you know what it is all aboot eeh?


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

jza said:


> Learn how to multi-quote you old idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well your a complete idiot you dont cut conduit with wire in it and you dont know anything about running conduit .

Id like to see your pipe work hot shot bet it looks like trash . 

If you dont like the way i write thats funny i dont really care .


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I'll admit that once I had to use a small tubing cutter to shorten a TW stub. 
But this was because the water fountain was recessed in a solid concrete wall and I could not get a saw in there. I was replacing water fountains in a barracks and the new ones were smaller and wall mounted, not stand alone. It was a PITA. 
I did back pull the wires & file the inside of the TW. But that was 20 years ago and never needed to do it again. Broke the cutter in the process.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

piperunner said:


> Well your a complete idiot you dont cut conduit with wire in it and you dont know anything about running conduit .
> 
> Id like to see your pipe work hot shot bet it looks like trash .
> 
> If you dont like the way i write thats funny i dont really care .


Jesus guys like you just can't move on. We have tools to make our lives easier and quicker. If using a pipe cutter on a pipe will save me 10 minutes of pulling the wire back lord knows how many feet, I'll use the pipe cutter.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

jza said:


> Jesus guys like you just can't move on. We have tools to make our lives easier and quicker. If using a pipe cutter on a pipe will save me 10 minutes of pulling the wire back lord knows how many feet, I'll use the pipe cutter.


Well hot shot you come on here a call folks names you dont know and you tell us to move on . 
You are a electrician cutting conduit with wire in it . 

Take a good look at what you think your doing but dont come on here and ask a question and then blast someone for telling you your wrong .


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

I can't believe you guys have never used a tubing cutter on EMT with wires in it. 
It is very simple, score the pipe with the tubing cutter and snap it off. It leaves a smith edge if you do it this way.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

tkb said:


> I can't believe you guys have never used a tubing cutter on EMT with wires in it.
> It is very simple, score the pipe with the tubing cutter and snap it off. It leaves a smith edge if you do it this way.


Apparently you're doing it wrong!!


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

jza said:


> Apparently you're doing it wrong!!


So your way is the only way?
What an a$$hole.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

tkb said:


> So your way is the only way?
> What an a$$hole.


I think...*I think*... he was being sarcastic, and not to you.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

tkb said:


> I can't believe you guys have never used a tubing cutter on EMT with wires in it.
> It is very simple, score the pipe with the tubing cutter and snap it off. It leaves a smith edge if you do it this way.


I never heard of a smith edge, what is that?


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

Smooth edge. 
My misspelled word must have been replaced with smith.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

This thread is awesome :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

thegoldenboy said:


> I think...I think... he was being sarcastic, and not to you.


He quoted me and I don't think it was sarcastic.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

tkb said:


> He quoted me and I don't think it was sarcastic.


Not sarcastic, Troll!

In Internet slang, a *troll* is someone who posts inflammatory[_citation needed_], extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum, chat room, or blog, with the primary intent of provoking readers into an emotional response[2] or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

A troll from that loser forum.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> I think...*I think*... he was being sarcastic, and not to you.


jza is just an asshole.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

tkb said:


> I can't believe you guys have never used a tubing cutter on EMT with wires in it.
> It is very simple, score the pipe with the tubing cutter and snap it off. It leaves a smith edge if you do it this way.





jza said:


> Apparently you're doing it wrong!!



tbk :thumbsup:

Thats funny he does not understand what you just said,:blink:

And he started the the thread about using a tubing cutter...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I only use one in tight quarters such as installed emt that I need to cut.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> My hack saw is enjoying retirement.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> All batterys should be fully charged at the start of the day there is no excuse for having dead batterys
> ...


I guess we all do different work or we have been trained in a way to work over the years .

If you have worked on a good size project you would see what iam pointing out .

Most have battery sawzalls and drills but there is time when folks dont just run 1/2 pipe on jobs cutting beeline 1 1/2 and 3/8 threaded rod with 2 to 4 inch all day a battery fails to do it all day .

Most of the electricians i work with have 3 batts 2 in the charger and one in use.

We use a electric band saw cutting but use a sawzall for times when its needed but not 100% they dont last on big pipe they break fall apart .

A Dewalt sawzall will last 3 months new on our jobs then its repair time batterys last about a year and fail completely .

And there dropped and batts get lost they do take a beating its just what you do at work different jobs .

I say if you cut it cut it the way you like . I dont care how just pointing out labor and the cost of battery powered tools and the time we spend .


Just dont see how anyone can ream out a pipe with wire in it and clean it up doesnt make sense . But i guess service work is what it is do what you can no inspections so you can get away with shotty work or anything goes .


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

tkb said:


> He quoted me and I don't think it was sarcastic.


Maybe I'm just looking at it differently, but I'm not about to step into the lions den and attempt to be the tamer. :no:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

thegoldenboy said:


> I think...*I think*... he was being sarcastic, and not to you.


Ding ding ding, we have a winner.



tkb said:


> So your way is the only way?
> What an a$$hole.


Relax little guy, I was being sarcastic.


----------

